# Mango Christmas Fish & Family BBQ



## Rod L

With so many South Victorians on the forum now, I think we need to try and have a Christmas do.
We attempted this last year but couldn't get a date organised, so I'm starting earlier this year.

A morning fish followed by a BBQ with our other halves & mini moochers just needs a date and location that has the facilities.

Christmas is open to suggestions.

Good to see Grant's in the spirit :wink:


----------



## Squidder

:lol: :lol:

Good on you for organising this Rod. Ricketts seems like a nice central location for everyone, with good facilities (BBQs I think but I'll have to check) and toilets, and of course fishing nearby.

Hopefully Santa will deliver a nice snapper for everyone on the day...if he doesn't catch them all himself :x


----------



## PoddyMullet

Ha!...Ha Ha! Nice job with Santa Rod. Grant seems to be the butt of all gags this week....and maybe for the next. :lol: The Poddy's are in. :wink:


----------



## Milt

Good of you to take the reigns this year mate Rod, Mr and Mrs Milt will be there with bells on providing its before xmas :wink: as most have holidays spaced out after January.

Perhaps early December before all the family committments set in fo the others??? :idea:

Location :?: I'm not fussed at all 

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot

sounds good .. y'all


----------



## Mushi

Thanks for getting this going Rod, maybe i'll get the lady on the water for the fishing session too. Early December like Milt said should hopefully see most of us available. And as Squidder said, Ricketts seems to fit the bill, and i guess is the spiritual home of the mango paddlers/peddlers


----------



## Milt

Amen to that Mushi  Amen to Ricketts Point "I'm sure Occy will agree"!!!

Milt,


----------



## Rod L

Ricketts it is folks

Let's book in the following:
*Fishing Details*
*Date:* Saturday 2 December 2006
*Time:* 5:30 Launch due to
2006-12-02 5:42 AM EST 0.32 meters Low Tide
2006-12-02 5:52 AM EST Sunrise
*Place:* Beaumaris Yatch Club









*BBQ Details*
*Date:* Saturday 2 December 2006
*Time:* 11:00 to 1:00 (or longer)
*Place:* As above

BYO food, drink, chairs and hopefully fish.
See you all there Mangoes


----------



## Mushi

Sounds good, thanks for that Rod


----------



## Kevin

Rod,

Thanks for organising this. I'll be there.


----------



## Rod L

Bump  
Just a reminder


----------



## PhilipL

Good one Rod - see you all there


----------



## PoddyMullet

Sorry guys I'm there for a pre work paddle but have to miss the BBQ. I was banking on a day off, but we're short staffed at the moment. How dare staff go to NZ when there's Mango business a foot!


----------



## hoit

Doh ! I have just realised that I am working that weekend 

And I was looking forward to wearing my Santa hat out on the water. :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot

smurfs are in, we love a good BBQ ... la la lalalaaaa la la laa


----------



## Squidder

Yep, team squid will be there too  We'll try and provide a mango-flavoured dessert for the assembled yakkers :wink:


----------



## Rod L

I could also be flying solo unfortunatly.
The little car is "not suitable" for the new bub apparently :roll: 
Not to worry, I'll enjoy the company.
Sorry to hear it Hoit, I was looking forward to meeting Mrs Hoit and Hoit Jnr.


----------



## PoddyMullet

Rod, the brother in law is a mechanic...and his mechanic humour is to listen to Joe Public explain the rattling noise under the bonnet so he can rub his chin and reply "Hmm, sounds expensive". Apparently his workshop has some sort of unoffical comp for the biggest jaw drop of the year. "Not suitable" you say....."Hmm, sounds expensive" I say. Not only were ya a grand swimmer in ya day, ya may be taking home GOLD GOLD GOLD in the mechanics event to boot. After the bums flogged my car this year I think I've got the silver. Mushi had his pinced as well, nice bronze there Dave. One, Two, and Three finish the Mango's....what a finish! At least Weipa's already booked mate :wink:


----------



## Milt

Ok lads I'm flying in solo, as the dear wife has to work / study.

So whats the plan of attack??? Rumour has it the fish are biting harder a little further south of Ricketts.

Are we meeting the families / women around lunch? Should the men fish early and return to meat cooked, cold beer and picnic bbq all laid out for us???

Ricketts has been unbelievably quiet of late I've heard better reports around Pattersons lakes / Carrum way??? I'm easy though what ever location the majority decide on is fine with me. 

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Hi Milt, it was bloody quiet at Ricketts on the weekend, but for the sake of convenience (easy BBQs, facilities, nice park etc) it would probably be easier to stay at Ricketts. I think that those bringing their families would enjoy Ricketts more than other spots, even though the fishing might be quieter. Just as we were starting to catch fish from our berley trail on Saturday the wind picked up and we had to go in, so maybe a sustained berley trail will make life a bit more interesting.

Open to sugestion about changing spot though :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot

Where-ever you decide is fine with the Smurfs...


----------



## Milt

Are there any bbq facilities around Pattersons River if so does anyone know if they are ok? There's normally salmon in close and pinkies and snapper out deep. I've never fished the area but i have heard some great early morning reports of late out deep??? And theres always the Patterson if the wind creeps up??? Just a suggestion of-course 

http://www.parkweb.vic.gov.au/resources05/05_0673.pdf

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

I'm personally not too keen on fishing anywhere near the patterson river complex on a weekend, if it's a nice day every man and his dog will launching boats, zipping around, out the entrance, back in the entrance etc. It would drive me mad having boats blasting past every few minutes. Fishing out deep is another story, but I dunno if a 10-ish km round trip paddle is the best thing for Mango BBQ day - it will mean an hour or so paddle out, the same back in, plus a good few hours out there.......

If you're keen to relocate to somewhere other than ricketts, maybe mornington would be better? Nice beaches, nice reef to fish that's not too far out, and plenty of thresher sharks for everyone :lol: I'm sure we could find a spot that has BBQ facilities, otherwise perhaps portable barbies would be the go - I've got one that I could bring.


----------



## Milt

Yep that could work too, I hear ya re boat idiots zooming around the place. :wink: There may be some more squid in close too 8)

Milt,


----------



## PeterJ

bugger , bugger , bugger, was gunna show up but as luck would have it , it's my daughters birthday


----------



## PhilipL

We're okay anywhere. Might even do the team squid thing - one in the morning, one oin the afternoon after the bbq

PeterJ - was wondering if you'd make a show - bring her along and my monkeys will buy her a pressie :wink: Just let us know beforehand


----------



## Rod L

Guys,
If it's not up closer to home I'm out.
It's my birthday and I need to get back home for a "suprise party"  from Blake & Perri (love those sneeky little kids)


----------



## evarn

If it does move to mornington, i'll be coming for a squeaky beak... Fishy's beach is my only convenient launch point at this stage.. until i get racks for the car.

Get's busy on a weekend though...

Ivan


----------



## Squidder

Rod, does Ricketts Point classify as close to home for you? LOL @ your suprise party :lol:

I reckon maybe we should stick with the original plan and make the get together at Ricketts (sorry Evarn!), especially if it will draw a bigger contingent of mangoes :wink: I've got a hopeful feeling the fishing gods will smile upon us


----------



## Milt

Saturday 
Southwest to southerly winds at 15 to 20 knots
Saturday Few showers. Min 14 Max 20

I'd hate to be a party pooper but 20 knot winds and a little rain may be a bit crappy. Is Sunday ok as an alternative? Are the bbq's under cover at Ricketts point?

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Doesn't look too good does it mate? Michelle and I can do Sunday, how about everyone else? Another option (dare I say it) is a barbie on Saturday WITHOUT a fishing trip beforehand


----------



## PhilipL

Bummer
Easy either day


----------



## Mushi

I should be able to do sunday - and won't be feeling nearly as shabby by then (work xmas party fri nite :roll: :wink: )


----------



## Y-Knot

unfortunatly we cant smurf it on sunday as im working .. mind you as the newest newbie  i dont mind (too much) if i miss you lot this time.
We'll see what happens.


----------



## Kevin

I agree with Squidder to just leave it at Ricketts. We are all familiar with the area and it is reasonably central. Sat or Sun works for me. My plan was to bring a couple of yaks down and have a fish with my kids in close for a bit just before the bbq.

Smurf, as a newby even the more reason to catch up with you.

I suggest Rod makes the decision upon what day and reconfirms the time as he is the one who took the initiative to originally set a date.


----------



## Milt

A barbie on sat would be ok or perhaps a pub lunch with a few ales if the weather doesn't show signs of improvement, then maybe a fish sometime Sunday for those that have no plans?

Whatever works for all concerned.

Milt,


----------



## Kevin

Update - Knew there was a reason I was happy with the original Sat. suggestion - work party is on Sun. So I'm limited to the original lunch on Sat.

BBQ at Ricketts still works for me.


----------



## Rod L

Wow. This got complicated all of a sudden.
It seems the fishing AND BBQ are difficult to combine due to weather and travel.
Here's the plot so far

* Sat Sun*
Squid in in
Kev in out
Poddy in/out ?
Smurf in out
Phil in in
Rod in in
Mushi in in
Milt in in
Hoit out ?
Peter J out ?
Evarn Morn only ?
Bit tough to call really. I'm thinking of dropping the early fish, bring the yak & fam down for the BBQ and have a little paddle with Jnr in the shallows. It was the company I was thinking of, more so than the fishing.
Any thoughts?


----------



## PoddyMullet

Hiya Rod, for the Pod's it's Sat morn paddle (unlikely given weather) but off to work by 9am. On Sun, it's open slather for both paddle and BBQ. I'm also keen to bowl a few Steve Harmison's if someone can line up a bat and ball. Good lady Poddy maybe a possibility on Sun...but I'm not sure as I remember christmas shopping with mum being mentioned. No way I'm coming between that relationship :wink:

Having said that though...my vote would be to keep it as originally planned on Sat due to guys having organised their weekend plans already. Goodonya for organising this one, we seem to be a typcial Mango salmon boil getting it together :wink:    

In/in :!:


----------



## Milt

Ok looks like its Saturday bbq  . I'll be taking the Mrs kitchen and bathroom shopping so that and 20 knots of bloody S/W showery Melbourne wind will see my toys sitting at home.

Is the bbq area at Ricketts Point sheltered in case it pee's down??? God i dislike Melbourne weather if only the sun would shine on the weekend! :?

See you guys there on saturday it should be a hoot, if any one's interested in having a fish on sunday I'm going to post details for Sunday trip in another thread :wink:

Just read Poddy's thread above maybe Sunday who know's "this really is getting complicated" :roll: we need an executive decision to be made here!

Milt,


----------



## Squidder

Saturday 
Southwest to southerly winds at 15 to 25 knots gradually easing to 10 to 15 knots. Waves half to 1 metre.

Sunday 
Southwest to southerly winds 10 to 15 knots. Waves to half a metre.

Ok, hows this. Let's do the Saturday BBQ. Bring down yaks if you like, if the weather is calm enough we can go for a fish, otherwise we can paddle in the shallows, ram each other, knock Rod's kids into the sea, and argue about who's yak is better.  The way the forecast is looking for Sat, we might be a better chance for a fish AFTER lunch :idea: How does an 11:30-12pm meet up sound to everyone? Squidette and I will endeavor to bring along a tasty array of deserts (mango inspired possibly). I reckon it would be nice if each group brings a bit extra of one thing to share (eg/ Kev salad, PhilipL nibblies, Milt caviar, etc) - and it might be a good idea to post in this thread what you'd prefer to bring. I'll also bring along a table, some chairs, and a portable BBQ just in case

THEN with the Sunday forecast looking reasonably promising, we could have a 'proper' fish then - 6am launch or earlier. We could also have a more informal BBQ afterwards , I'll bring some snags and bread and we could have a post-fish celebration  And a bit of beach cricket too perhaps  

Just a few suggestions.


----------



## Y-Knot

Now thats coming together like a plan Jason.shame about the weather, i was soooo looking forward to getting out for a fish before a bbq. like you say, maybe after a feed?
A big bowl of very yummy Potatoe salad will be coming with us and im sure misses smurf will come up with something else of a big YUM factor.We can bring along a marquee (easily assembled) that should provide a little extra shelter :wink: and even a reel handy longish table...
bloody spewing i cant make the sunday  
see you there...


----------



## PhilipL

Sounds like a plan - I'll do nibblies


----------



## Mushi

This sounds good! I'll bring some ingredients for seviche (http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1862). Just incase someone ventures out there, scores, then wants to donate a specimen for us to try this dish out 

Should be good, i'll be bringing the lady and 2 yaks for a crack at it in the arvo


----------



## Rod L

Good stuff guys.
I'll be there some time after 12 and the fam will be in tow.
Hope the wind drops enough for a quick paddle.
We'll bring chips, cheesels and other junk food to pass around


----------



## Kevin

My two sons, wife and I will look forward to seeing you all there around midday Sat. armed with the usual bbq fare and a Greek salad to share.

Will bring a couple of yaks I think purely for a fun paddle with the kids. Maybe we can have a kayak race or too. And I'll bring a ball for some paddle water polo.

I'll leave the fishing to Sun morn.


----------



## PeterJ

Me , sunday OUT
saturday maybe in , depending on the prep for the party sunday. And cos i'm 5 minutes from the water if the wind drops on the weather station , i'm out like a shot.


----------



## PoddyMullet

I can smell the onions :wink:


----------



## Milt

I'll bring along a kilo or so of bbq lamb chops marinated over night with garlic onion, oregano, lemon, salt and pepper yummos!!!
Mr and Mrs Milt will have 2 each and the rest can be fought over like a pack of seaguls :shock: I'll have Poddy in a full nelson to ensure the kids get a fair crack at the chops  .

See you guys around 12:30.

Milt,


----------



## Mushi

Sounds good caterers, esp those chops Milt! I'll bring some snags for everyone as well. Mind you, they will most likely be the Camel, Pidgeon and Old Boots special variety (i.e. standard ones). Feel free to bring your own gourmet ones


----------



## Y-Knot

:lol: :lol: :lol: poddy in a full Nelson :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder

Starting to take shape nicely folks 

I've just started on the deserts, which will be trifle (containing sherry) for the adults and fruit salad (containing mango of course) for the little ones. I've got a heap of disposable bowls for the deserts, I guess everyone will bring their own plates and cutlery.

The forecast has turned a bit poopy:
Tonight and Saturday 
Local seabreezes around 10 knots at first then west to southwest winds 10/15 knots developing before increasing to 20 to 30 knots during tonight. Winds easing to 15 to 20 knots during Saturday afternoon. Waves around half a metre rising to 1 to 1.5 metres tonight and abating to around 1 metre Saturday afternoon. 
Sunday 
Southwest to southerly winds 10 to 15 knots. Waves to half a metre.

Might be nice for some surfing practice :shock: But looks like the weather will be good for a Sunday morning session at Ricketts.

Mushi, I'll bring along some snapper fillets from the freezer to try with the serviche if you like :wink:


----------



## ScottLovig

Enjoy the week end guys!!!!!

Been watching this thread with interest but my idylic lifestyle is back firing on this one. The Jewish Piano is playing a merry tune only 3 weeks from Xmas from sun up to sun down.

P.S. Ceviche recipe is great.

P.P.S I'm told a change of moon next week will switch our inshore haunts back on.

Cheers and Merry Xmas.

Scott


----------

